# Budget Push pole



## Carivera

I am knew to a Johnsen 14 and it came with a poling platform. I am looking for the best budget Push pole and/or budget DIY push pole. Do y'all have any ideas or learning experiences that you can share? Thank you in advance.


----------



## yobata

Some people make them from bamboo. You have to dry it and seal with polyurethane after.

I made on from a fiberglass pole-vault pole...

Or just buy a good one and use on your next skiff too


----------



## jmrodandgun

I wish had kept track of how much money I spent trying to save money on a push pole before I finally gave up and bought a good one. I tried everything from wooden dowels to fiberglass blanks. Push poles are one of those things you just have to spend money on unless you can find a good deal on a used or broken pole.

For $300 the mangrove pole isn't terrible for that skiff. I ran one on an SUV and it was fine. Personally I would spend the extra hundred and get the MHX if you're not willing to double your money for a GL2R. 

If you have time, keep a close watch on the classifieds for a used or broken pole.


----------



## Carivera

I think I will have to save up and grab the MHX. Looks like the best bang for the buck. Thanks.


----------



## tomahawk

Don't waste your time on a Max Gain DIY kit....flexy as hell. I would go bamboo for really cheap and if you want to spend the $$ go with whats mentioned above.


----------



## Carivera

Is fiberglass make for a good pole? I was looking at the price differentiation on the stiff poles and wonder if 4 more pounds on a 20' pole is really that big of a deal to save a few hundred dollars.


----------



## watchdoc

I'm shopping for a budget push pole myself and the prices for good ones seem very expensive to me. Has anyone ever used a telescoping pool pole?? I have a couple and they seem pretty strong and light, made from aluminum so they won't corrode. Just wondering.


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Save your money and get the MHX or a used graphite one.


----------



## Zika

This. Like primo skiffs, used push poles don't last long so be ready to pounce. A used one on here just sold for $180. Check some of the local forums in your area and Craigs List or FB Marketplace or whatever that's called.


----------



## SomaliPirate

You can probably pick up a used Stiffy glass pole for $75 or less if you shop around. You can use and abuse it while you learn to pole and then sell it when you want to graduate to something nicer. Plus you can stake out in deep water without the risk of it breaking. Less likely to be stolen, because nobody actually wants one. I forgot mine out in the front yard for a couple of days the other week and nobody touched it.


----------



## prinjm6

V marine has reasonably priced push poles, may want to Email them and inquire.


----------



## State fish rob

I use fiberglass pole saws. The poleS are very stiff. Sectional. 
4 lbs is huge difference over the course of the day Don’t catch them all


----------



## georgiadrifter

Get the MHX from Mudhole.com. It comes with free shipping and they usually run a special where you sign up for their email list and get an extra 10% off. It was on sale at the time I ordered so it was $359 to my front door.


----------



## Skram

I have owned the adjustable superstick. It's durable and works well for what it is and it's probably the cheapest new one you will find. 

https://www.amazon.com/Superstick-9...1572554469&sprefix=superstick+,aps,143&sr=8-1


----------



## Smackdaddy53

Hook up with the guy from Colorado that has that 19’ Stiffy Hybrid for $300. Doesn’t get better than that. He just post an ad here.


----------



## f86sabjf

Just bought and built the MHX . Easy to build and looks like it will hold up for quite a while .


----------



## Guest

Carivera said:


> I am knew to a Johnsen 14 and it came with a poling platform. I am looking for the best budget Push pole and/or budget DIY push pole. Do y'all have any ideas or learning experiences that you can share? Thank you in advance.


check out the "free to good home" post. 21 ft. Moonlighter pole for free.


----------



## Guest

mike_parker said:


> check out the "free to good home" post. 21 ft. Moonlighter pole for free.


[email protected] is the contact info


----------



## lemaymiami

Here's the thread Mike was referring to... Hard to beat a free pushpole...

https://www.microskiff.com/threads/free-to-a-good-home.72598/#post-669422


----------

